# Trumbull breaker panel



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Saw one the other day, uses GE breakers if I remember right.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

pics we need pics


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to replace three 3phase panels in the coming weeks with some of those cutler hammer interior kits. Will post a couple photos tomorrow.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Like this:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Like this:


no a lot of room between the buss bars and the back of the can


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Trumbull Electric became GE's line of distribution equipment. That's why all GE part numbers start with a T - THQ, TEY, TED, etc.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Interiors are coming out new CH CH interiors going in.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Interiors are coming out new CH CH interiors going in.


I had a few assignments to change a few QO interiors at my original place of employment. They would just buy a complete, new QO panel with the can. I had mentioned, I thought it was waste to throw the new can in the metal waste. The boss mentioned that it was cheaper to do it this way, than to order a replacement interior. Replacement interiors were a special order.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

These are the ordered retrofit interiors that they sell for this kind of job. These panels are set into the block and would be a pain to replace. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I had forgotten this one, but had to go look at some additional work today. Not operational when I got to it, but somebody left it in place. Trumbull panel, by GE, which takes multi breaker breakers, with a Square D backbox.

It must have been so confusing back then. "I'm sorry mr contractor, I cannot pass this inspection, you have Federal Noarc, and Square D breakers in your Trumbull panel" Thank god they redesigned panels to prevent that confusion.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Interesting pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

